

Cross-Browser Testing: A Detailed Review Of Tools And Services - luckystrike
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/04/cross-browser-testing-a-detailed-review-of-tools-and-services/

======
awongh
I'm not sure I understand the point of these services... seems like most are
completely static; first of all, if you have any kind of javascript that
touches the DOM, these things are useless, second, if you figure out that your
page is rendering wrong you have to figure it out on your own and then run
them again to make sure you've fixed the problem? That just seems like a
totally broken workflow....

